# Michigan 75A loader help



## vanillagorilla (Mar 16, 2012)

Just looking to see if anyone has a current part number for a zenith carburetor. I have a Michigan 75A loader that my father left me and is in rough shape. The carburetor that is on it is just plain wore out and all the linkages are wobling around and cannot seal. It has a Waukesha 190GLB gas engine in it. I believe the same engine was used in several Oliver and other brands of tractors. I have an old part number of 940177 in the Michigan parts manual, but that was printed so long ago I just can't find it anywhere. I know Zenith has changed their numbers a couple of times since the 50's and 60's when this was printed. Anyone replaced a carb on one of these engines lately that can give me a part number. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I had a Michigan 35a briefly, maybe for a year then sold it and bought a Deere 310, mine had a continental four cylinder engine with a zenith carberator than was worn out. I had an old construction mechanic come look it over one day when I was in the field, not sure what he did to it but it run great when I got rid of it. Your best bet is to find a Volvo equipment dealer. I'm pretty sure Volvo bought out Michigan and they would have parts and service them, maybe 95% sure anyway


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, post some pictures of the old beast, does it Articulate or is it four wheel steer like the 35a?


----------



## tim22859 (Oct 13, 2014)

It has rear wheel steering.Great shape,except for carb problem. Have all service records from 1984 on.Belonged to my bro- in- law.


----------



## tim22859 (Oct 13, 2014)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Cgmk1retired (Mar 28, 2017)

Will a Clark Michigan loader planetery rear axel assembly unit fit a BL 700 back hoe?


----------

